# Hello Catlovers!!



## muffieluv (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi!
I'm Ali and sorry to say..but I dont have a cat. I have got an adorable little doggie though. I'll still talk here cause I love cats...

Cya around!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi Ali, it is great to have you here. What kind of doggie do you have?


----------



## muffieluv (Nov 16, 2003)

Shes a Maltese Terrior and shes really cute. Shes 5 and a half.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I can't wait to see some pictures of her. I bet she is as cute as a button!


----------



## muffieluv (Nov 16, 2003)

Hang 5 and ill get u one..


----------



## muffieluv (Nov 16, 2003)

****..the avator only lets u have so many MB? or something and it wont work. I cant post pictures of a dog in a cat gallery can i? :lol: :lol:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Someone posted pics of a tattoo, why not a doggie??

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, I would love to see a pic of your doggie, sounds really cute :lol:


----------



## muffieluv (Nov 16, 2003)

Ok then..if it works ill send in a picture of Muffie.


----------

